# Are you a Jedi or a Sith?



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Survey.com Star Wars Quiz: Are you Jedi or are you Sith?

*Sith Lite *

You kind of feel the Sith, but you're either smart enough not to become too extreme, or you're too lazy and undisciplined to follow through on strict Sith teachings and philosophies. If the Sith were still around, you might be allowed to play with them as a lowly Dark Jedi, but no self-respecting Sith Lord would take you on as their apprentice. Being a true Sith takes passion, strength, and a dedication to treachery! You want to be bad, but you may not have the stomach to do what it takes. 

Be wary of personal stagnation and complacency, which will make you weak and lead you into decline. While you recognize the strength and value of the dark side of the Force, your lack of passion prevents you from becoming empowered by it. If you find yourself making excuses for other people or sympathizing with the weak, your soft-Sith beliefs may not be enough to save you from falling over to the light side. 

Lucky for you, you're no Jedi fashion victim. Be wary of falling to the bad fashion sense that seems to plague so many light-following Jedi. You know mullets are not a good hairstyle, and the long skinny braid went out decades ago. You also know that flowing, over-sized robes just make you look frumpy, and brown isn't really flattering on that many people. Think black and red instead. Put that Force sensitivity to some good use and sense yourself some style. 

If you keep honing your Force skills and studying up on ancient teachings, you may one day achieve full Sith status.

▷Are you a Jedi or a Sith SelectSmart.com free Science-Fiction personality test, selector quiz, matching, choose, compare.

How did I score Anakin as #1 and Darth Vader as #10?

#1: Anakin Skywalker 
#2: Qui-Gon Jinn 
#3: Count Dooku 
#4: Darth Maul 
#5: Obi-Wan Kenobi 
#6: Yoda 
#7: Darth Sidious 
#8: Luke Skywalker 
#9: Mace Windu 
#10: Darth Vader


----------



## iceman44 (Nov 11, 2009)

My test result is Mace Windu.:happy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

*Jedi Lite*

You kind of feel the Jedi, but you're either smart enough not to become too extreme, or you're too lazy and undisciplined to follow through on strict Jedi teachings and philosophies. If the Jedi Order were still around, you might be asked to join, but you would have a hard time convincing a Jedi Master to take you on as their Padawan learner. Being a true Jedi takes work and dedication! You want to be a good person, but you're not necessarily willing to do much to achieve that.

Be wary of slipping toward the influence of the dark side. While you're still a servant of light right now, remember that it's a slippery slope. If you start making excuses and justifications for questionable actions, your soft-Jedi beliefs may not be enough to save you.

Also be wary of the bad fashion sense that seems to plague so many Jedi. Mullets are not a good hairstyle, and the long skinny braid went out decades ago. Flowing, over-sized robes just make you look fat, and brown isn't really slimming or flattering on that many people. Put that Force sensitivity to some good use and sense yourself some style.

If you keep honing your Force skills and studying up on ancient teachings, you may one day achieve full Jedi knighthood. 

1) Darth Maul
2) Mace Windu
3) Count Dooku
4) Darth Sidious
5) Obi-Wan Kenobi
6) Yoda
7) Luke Skywalker
8) Qui-Gon Jinn 
9) Darth Vader
10) Anakin Skywalker


----------



## fractaloverlap (Mar 30, 2009)

It seems I am a Jedi Master.....


----------



## RP3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Well... I tested as Jedi Neutral, but I'm ridiculously close to Sith Lite. http://www.survey.com/siteimages/quiz/scjos/josresults.jpg
The test is rigged and doesn't have alot of realities in it. Obviously the Grey Jedi is the way to go. 
Gray Jedi - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki
It allows the most freedom in my opinion. Mainly because the Sith's whole cup of tea is to kill Jedi. And the Jedi are 'mostly' pompous windbags that sit around and wait and meditate instead of getting action done. So... there you go. I'm all done. :tongue:


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

*My results from Survey.com Jedi or Sith Test:

Jedi Master *

A true Jedi through and through, you strongly believe in Jedi philosophy and teachings. If the Jedi Order were still around, you would certainly sit on the Council as a Jedi Master, serving justice around the galaxy and dispensing wisdom to Padawan learners. Noble by nature, serving the side of light is the only path you could ever take. 

Be wary of becoming too stubbornly indoctrinated in Jedi ways. Remember that balance means, where there is light, there must also be darkness. The light side of the force could never exist without a dark side, and likewise, a galaxy needs creatures of all kinds. 

Also be wary of the bad fashion sense that seems to plague so many Jedi. Mullets are not a good hairstyle, and the long skinny braid went out decades ago. Flowing, over-sized robes just make you look frumpy, and brown isn't really flattering on that many people. Put that Force sensitivity to some good use and sense yourself some style. 

If you keep honing your Force skills and studying up on ancient teachings, you will likely master the path of the Whills, retaining your consciousness even after becoming one with the Force. Defying oblivion will be your reward for a long life spent serving the light side of the Force.


*My results from SelectSmart Jedi or Sith Test:

* 


Luke Skywalker, Qui-Gon Jinn, Yoda (three-way tie)

Darth Maul
Anakin Skywalker
Count Dooku
Mace Windu
Obi-Wan Kenobi
Darth Vader
Darth Sidious
*Well, I do try to serve the cause of right* *to the best of my ability*. *I may not always succeed, but I try to avoid ever being on the side of wrong or injustice.* *If that makes me a Jedi as opposed to a Sith, so be it.*


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

Muahahaha

*Sith Lord *

A true Sith through and through, you strongly believe in Sith philosophy and teachings. If the Sith Order were still around, you would certainly sit on the Council as a Sith Master, all the while planning your move to take over the boss' position: Dark Lord of the Sith. Naughty by nature, serving the side of darkness is the only path you could ever take. 

Be wary of becoming too stubbornly indoctrinated in Sith ways. Conflict is necessary to ensure that only the strong survive, but you must remember that you need a few weak minions left to do your bidding. Conversely, be wary of slipping into the mediocrity of the light side—I know it's hard to be mean all the time, but impatience and dedication are what it takes to be a good Sith. 

Lucky for you, you're no Jedi fashion victim. You know mullets are not a good hairstyle, and the long skinny braid went out decades ago. You also know that flowing, over-sized robes just make you look fat, and brown isn't really slimming or flattering on that many people. You prefer black and red instead. Put that Force sensitivity to some good use and sense yourself some style. 

If you keep honing your Force skills and studying up on ancient teachings, you will likely master the art of midi-chlorian manipulation, learning how to cheat death or create life. Pass on your powerful knowledge to your apprentice, but take your time with it. You don't want all that dark knowledge to be lost forever, but you also don't want to be killed in your sleep anytime soon. The strength and power that you possess are your rewards for a long life spent serving the dark side of the Force. 

 

Darth Vader 
Darth Maul 
Darth Sidious 
Count Dooku 
Obi-Wan Kenobi 
Qui-Gon Jinn 
Yoda 
Anakin Skywalker 
Mace Windu 
Luke Skywalker


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

Jedi Lite 

You kind of feel the Jedi, but you're either smart enough not to become too extreme, or you're too lazy and undisciplined to follow through on strict Jedi teachings and philosophies. If the Jedi Order were still around, you might be asked to join, but you would have a hard time convincing a Jedi Master to take you on as their Padawan learner. Being a true Jedi takes work and dedication! You want to be a good person, but you're not necessarily willing to do much to achieve that. 

Be wary of slipping toward the influence of the dark side. While you're still a servant of light right now, remember that it's a slippery slope. If you start making excuses and justifications for questionable actions, your soft-Jedi beliefs may not be enough to save you. 

Also be wary of the bad fashion sense that seems to plague so many Jedi. Mullets are not a good hairstyle, and the long skinny braid went out decades ago. Flowing, over-sized robes just make you look fat, and brown isn't really slimming or flattering on that many people. Put that Force sensitivity to some good use and sense yourself some style. 

If you keep honing your Force skills and studying up on ancient teachings, you may one day achieve full Jedi knighthood.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Sith Lite 

You kind of feel the Sith, but you're either smart enough not to become too extreme, or you're too lazy and undisciplined to follow through on strict Sith teachings and philosophies. If the Sith were still around, you might be allowed to play with them as a lowly Dark Jedi, but no self-respecting Sith Lord would take you on as their apprentice. Being a true Sith takes passion, strength, and a dedication to treachery! You want to be bad, but you may not have the stomach to do what it takes. 

Be wary of personal stagnation and complacency, which will make you weak and lead you into decline. While you recognize the strength and value of the dark side of the Force, your lack of passion prevents you from becoming empowered by it. If you find yourself making excuses for other people or sympathizing with the weak, your soft-Sith beliefs may not be enough to save you from falling over to the light side. 

Lucky for you, you're no Jedi fashion victim. Be wary of falling to the bad fashion sense that seems to plague so many light-following Jedi. You know mullets are not a good hairstyle, and the long skinny braid went out decades ago. You also know that flowing, over-sized robes just make you look frumpy, and brown isn't really flattering on that many people. Think black and red instead. Put that Force sensitivity to some good use and sense yourself some style. 

If you keep honing your Force skills and studying up on ancient teachings, you may one day achieve full Sith status.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Sith Lord

A true Sith through and through, you strongly believe in Sith philosophy and teachings. If the Sith Order were still around, you would certainly sit on the Council as a Sith Master, all the while planning your move to take over the boss' position: Dark Lord of the Sith. Naughty by nature, serving the side of darkness is the only path you could ever take.

Be wary of becoming too stubbornly indoctrinated in Sith ways. Conflict is necessary to ensure that only the strong survive, but you must remember that you need a few weak minions left to do your bidding. Conversely, be wary of slipping into the mediocrity of the light side—I know it's hard to be mean all the time, but impatience and dedication are what it takes to be a good Sith.

Lucky for you, you're no Jedi fashion victim. You know mullets are not a good hairstyle, and the long skinny braid went out decades ago. You also know that flowing, over-sized robes just make you look fat, and brown isn't really slimming or flattering on that many people. You prefer black and red instead. Put that Force sensitivity to some good use and sense yourself some style.

If you keep honing your Force skills and studying up on ancient teachings, you will likely master the art of midi-chlorian manipulation, learning how to cheat death or create life. Pass on your powerful knowledge to your apprentice, but take your time with it. You don't want all that dark knowledge to be lost forever, but you also don't want to be killed in your sleep anytime soon. The strength and power that you possess are your rewards for a long life spent serving the dark side of the Force. 

:crazy:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Singularity said:


> Muahahaha
> 
> *Sith Lord *
> 
> ...



roflcopter


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

*Jedi Lite*

You kind of feel the Jedi, but you're either smart enough not to become too extreme, or you're too lazy and undisciplined to follow through on strict Jedi teachings and philosophies. If the Jedi Order were still around, you might be asked to join, but you would have a hard time convincing a Jedi Master to take you on as their Padawan learner. Being a true Jedi takes work and dedication! You want to be a good person, but you're not necessarily willing to do much to achieve that. 

Be wary of slipping toward the influence of the dark side. While you're still a servant of light right now, remember that it's a slippery slope. If you start making excuses and justifications for questionable actions, your soft-Jedi beliefs may not be enough to save you. 

Also be wary of the bad fashion sense that seems to plague so many Jedi. Mullets are not a good hairstyle, and the long skinny braid went out decades ago. Flowing, over-sized robes just make you look fat, and brown isn't really slimming or flattering on that many people. Put that Force sensitivity to some good use and sense yourself some style. 

If you keep honing your Force skills and studying up on ancient teachings, you may one day achieve full Jedi knighthood.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

*Sith Lite* 

You kind of feel the Sith, but you're either smart enough not to become too extreme, or you're too lazy and undisciplined to follow through on strict Sith teachings and philosophies. If the Sith were still around, you might be allowed to play with them as a lowly Dark Jedi, but no self-respecting Sith Lord would take you on as their apprentice. Being a true Sith takes passion, strength, and a dedication to treachery! You want to be bad, but you may not have the stomach to do what it takes. 

Be wary of personal stagnation and complacency, which will make you weak and lead you into decline. While you recognize the strength and value of the dark side of the Force, your lack of passion prevents you from becoming empowered by it. If you find yourself making excuses for other people or sympathizing with the weak, your soft-Sith beliefs may not be enough to save you from falling over to the light side. 

Lucky for you, you're no Jedi fashion victim. Be wary of falling to the bad fashion sense that seems to plague so many light-following Jedi. You know mullets are not a good hairstyle, and the long skinny braid went out decades ago. You also know that flowing, over-sized robes just make you look frumpy, and brown isn't really flattering on that many people. Think black and red instead. Put that Force sensitivity to some good use and sense yourself some style. 

If you keep honing your Force skills and studying up on ancient teachings, you may one day achieve full Sith status.

* My #1 is: Darth Sidious* 
My #2 is: Anakin Skywalker 
My #3 is: Mace Windu 
My #4 is: Darth Maul 
My #5 is: Darth Vader 
My #6 is: Qui-Gon Jinn 
My #7 is: Yoda 
My #8 is: Count Dooku 
My #9 is: Obi-Wan Kenobi 
My #10 is: Luke Skywalker 

How'd I get Darth Sidious for #1 on one quiz then get only Sith Lite for another quiz? This is some weird shit....


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Wait - which one is which?


----------



## Shine (Jul 16, 2010)

Sith Lite

You kind of feel the Sith, but you're either smart enough not to become too extreme, or you're too lazy and undisciplined to follow through on strict Sith teachings and philosophies. If the Sith were still around, you might be allowed to play with them as a lowly Dark Jedi, but no self-respecting Sith Lord would take you on as their apprentice. Being a true Sith takes passion, strength, and a dedication to treachery! You want to be bad, but you may not have the stomach to do what it takes.

Be wary of personal stagnation and complacency, which will make you weak and lead you into decline. While you recognize the strength and value of the dark side of the Force, your lack of passion prevents you from becoming empowered by it. If you find yourself making excuses for other people or sympathizing with the weak, your soft-Sith beliefs may not be enough to save you from falling over to the light side.

Lucky for you, you're no Jedi fashion victim. Be wary of falling to the bad fashion sense that seems to plague so many light-following Jedi. You know mullets are not a good hairstyle, and the long skinny braid went out decades ago. You also know that flowing, over-sized robes just make you look frumpy, and brown isn't really flattering on that many people. Think black and red instead. Put that Force sensitivity to some good use and sense yourself some style.

If you keep honing your Force skills and studying up on ancient teachings, you may one day achieve full Sith status.

My #1 is:	Darth Maul 
My #2 is:	Darth Sidious 
My #3 is:	Qui-Gon Jinn 
My #4 is:	Yoda 
My #5 is:	Count Dooku 
My #6 is:	Obi-Wan Kenobi 
My #7 is:	Luke Skywalker 
My #8 is:	Anakin Skywalker 
My #9 is:	Mace Windu 
My #10 is:	Darth Vader


----------



## Connor Atreid (Nov 20, 2009)

Sith Lord

A true Sith through and through, you strongly believe in Sith philosophy and teachings. If the Sith Order were still around, you would certainly sit on the Council as a Sith Master, all the while planning your move to take over the boss' position: Dark Lord of the Sith. Naughty by nature, serving the side of darkness is the only path you could ever take.

Be wary of becoming too stubbornly indoctrinated in Sith ways. Conflict is necessary to ensure that only the strong survive, but you must remember that you need a few weak minions left to do your bidding. Conversely, be wary of slipping into the mediocrity of the light side—I know it's hard to be mean all the time, but impatience and dedication are what it takes to be a good Sith.

Lucky for you, you're no Jedi fashion victim. You know mullets are not a good hairstyle, and the long skinny braid went out decades ago. You also know that flowing, over-sized robes just make you look fat, and brown isn't really slimming or flattering on that many people. You prefer black and red instead. Put that Force sensitivity to some good use and sense yourself some style.

If you keep honing your Force skills and studying up on ancient teachings, you will likely master the art of midi-chlorian manipulation, learning how to cheat death or create life. Pass on your powerful knowledge to your apprentice, but take your time with it. You don't want all that dark knowledge to be lost forever, but you also don't want to be killed in your sleep anytime soon. The strength and power that you possess are your rewards for a long life spent serving the dark side of the Force.

------------------------------------------------------
This was to easy to predict outcome....if you watched movies or read comics and books you know what you have to choose to have desired outcome


----------



## IncredibleMouse (Jul 20, 2010)

If I had to identify with one character of the Star Wars universe, it would have to be Boba Fett. So taking the "side of the force" or "jedi/sith" test doesn't apply. I'd rather plan and achieve worldly and personal ambitions, ruthlessly, without recognition.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

I agree with RP3 though, I'd much rather be a Gray Jedi.


Jedi Lite

You kind of feel the Jedi, but you're either smart enough not to become too extreme, or you're too lazy and undisciplined to follow through on strict Jedi teachings and philosophies. If the Jedi Order were still around, you might be asked to join, but you would have a hard time convincing a Jedi Master to take you on as their Padawan learner. Being a true Jedi takes work and dedication! You want to be a good person, but you're not necessarily willing to do much to achieve that.

Be wary of slipping toward the influence of the dark side. While you're still a servant of light right now, remember that it's a slippery slope. If you start making excuses and justifications for questionable actions, your soft-Jedi beliefs may not be enough to save you.

Also be wary of the bad fashion sense that seems to plague so many Jedi. Mullets are not a good hairstyle, and the long skinny braid went out decades ago. Flowing, over-sized robes just make you look fat, and brown isn't really slimming or flattering on that many people. Put that Force sensitivity to some good use and sense yourself some style.

If you keep honing your Force skills and studying up on ancient teachings, you may one day achieve full Jedi knighthood.


----------



## Connor Atreid (Nov 20, 2009)

IncredibleMouse said:


> If I had to identify with one character of the Star Wars universe, it would have to be Boba Fett. So taking the "side of the force" or "jedi/sith" test doesn't apply. I'd rather plan and achieve worldly and personal ambitions, ruthlessly, without recognition.


And you re Mandalorian and by default your title is Jedi Killer.....


----------



## SuperunknownVortex (Dec 4, 2009)

"Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side, kid." (Han Solo).


----------

